# Some miniatures



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

OK, this is just for fun... I've been playing a bit with piano app on my cell phone to see if I can compose anything at all. So here's what I came up with:

Miniature no.1 in C major









Any comments?


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Minuature no. 2 in C major


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think the first shows more promise. Try harmonizing with your left hand. Or else I might do itr


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I still have no clue about harmonizing it with the left hand, so feel free to do it.  And thanks for feedback.
Meanwhile, here's another one. Not sure which time signature it would be.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Predugačke su... tko ima živaca to preslušavati


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Another experimental thingy.
I made it in Adobe Audition. It's combination of 4 steady beats. Each beat is played on different "instrument": hitting the tray with the fist (twice in a cycle - so it's a half note); tapping a book with the finger - three times in a cycle (a third of note); hitting a glass with a coin - five times in a cycle - a fifth note, and snapping fingers - 7 times in a cycle, it's a seventh of a note. Whole cycle lasts 2 seconds, and it's best looped.
The piece is called "*Fractions of single digit primes*" because it's combination of these beats:
1/2, 1/3, 1/5 and 1/7.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Miniature no. 4 in D minor


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

This is perhaps the best thing I composed so far, but it's very old... I first made it as a joke in 2010... I've been imitating guitar with my voice, so it's conceived as a sort of guitar solo... I guess it has that sound. Today I figured out how to turn it into sheet music. It's dedicated to a Serbian slang dictionary "Vukajlija" at which I was very active at that time.

So here we go: "To Vukajlija" in E major... Again, not sure about time signature. I divided it into bars in a way that seemed logical... more like logical parts, not necessarily of the same length.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Try to find some synth, so you can turn those sketches into something more meaningful and developed.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

It is already on a list of things I want to buy. BTW, I still have no clue about left hand, harmony... etc... Gotta learn it a bit. But I think I have a relatively decent sense of rhythm and melody.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

ZJovicic said:


> It is already on a list of things I want to buy. BTW, I still have no clue about left hand, harmony... etc... Gotta learn it a bit. But I think I have a relatively decent sense of rhythm and melody.


I also didn't have a clue, but I started composing by ear and with time I learned how things work. It will be the same for you.

This was one of my very first pieces:






And this is another piece half year later on better synth:






As you can see, things get better with practice


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

@nikola: You're quite good, I enjoyed the first song too, but there's a definite progress seen in second one.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Another funny thing, cover of Cancan from Orpheus in the Underworld by Jacques Offenbach.
It's called CAN-CAN-can-can-can-can, for the reason that will be obvious after listening.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

What on God's green earth


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

dzc4627 said:


> What on God's green earth


Those are obviously only the beginning. We all have to start from somewhere


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Another experiment with rhythm in Adobe Audition, with a very simple premise.
It's a mix of 5 tracks.
Each track is a series of pure tones (sine waves), with the following properties:
Track 1: Frequency: 100 Hz; Volume: -1 dB; Duration of tone: 0.8s; Pause between tones: 3.2 s
Track 2: Frequency: 200 Hz; Volume: -2 dB; Duration of tone: 0.4s; Pause between tones: 1.6 s
Track 3: Frequency: 400 Hz; Volume: -3 dB; Duration of tone: 0.2s; Pause between tones: 0.8 s
Track 4: Frequency: 800 Hz; Volume: -4 dB; Duration of tone: 0.1s; Pause between tones: 0.4 s
Track 5: Frequency: 1600 Hz; Volume: -5 dB; Duration of tone: 0.05s; Pause between tones: 0.2 s

Final result sounds better than I expected. I especially liked some distortion that occurred at some places due to mixing all the tones.


----------

